

What are the main weaknesses of Python as a programming language? - kracekumar
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-main-weaknesses-of-Python-as-a-programming-language

======
njharman
That, although, turing complete it is not always the right choice. This
weakness is common to all programming languages.

Forgetting this and getting into technological pissing wars is a common
weakness of programmers and people who fancy themselves programmers but mostly
just write blog posts and lurk forums.

~~~
dfc
What's a lurk forum?

